# Freestyle corners



## McWizzle94 (Mar 29, 2008)

I want to know if i understand freestyle correctly. So basically, you would set up 3 corners on a layer, do an algorithm, and then undo the set up moves.

I got another question, if I know all of the TuRBo corner algorithms, then do i have to learn anymore for freestyle?


----------



## joey (Mar 29, 2008)

No, the 3 corners aren't always in the same layer. You do any algorithms you know to solve them.

I don't think people understand freestyle.. it's just that, its freestyle! You do whatever you want, to get the pieces solved! No two people do freestyle the same, its a unique method.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 29, 2008)

oh okay, so i just use my style for solving it. and it is free! which means i don't have to pay for it. that method is very inexpensive!


----------



## Genie1048 (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't know any algorithms though. Where do I get those


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 31, 2008)

Can you solve the cube? Then you probably know algorithms. However, for more you can just visit our blindfold section and check out the sticky.


----------

